# post pics of bagged wagons



## mannyaz520 (Mar 25, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## double down (Aug 29, 2008)

http://www.myspace.com/doubledowncustoms


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

:dunno: you didnt say what kind of wagon :cheesy:


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

http://videos.streetfire.net/video/Sick-Wa...sweet_55095.htm

AFFILIATED C.C Toronto Canada


----------



## chubbson20s (Aug 17, 2006)

looking good damn i love wagons..


----------



## mannyaz520 (Mar 25, 2008)

here is my wagon been tryin to get rid of it but i have had no good offers so im thinking o







f just keeping it


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## SwangalangsNV (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by double down_@Nov 15 2008, 02:01 AM~12162411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## olivepick (Jul 11, 2007)

Just the basic Airride kit.


----------



## Micah Johnstone (Mar 15, 2006)

Sweet and sweet I 'm lovin the 62 and 63.
I have a 62 that will be on bags,still in early resto stages as off now.


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:biggrin:







will be bagged in about a week


----------



## reedwesd (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by olivepick_@Feb 11 2009, 11:37 PM~12979651
> *Just the basic Airride kit.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice color. :biggrin: 
Here is mine.


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

my 1994 chevy caprice classic wagon bagged up


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

here are some more pics !!!


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

more


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

here is a 1964 wagon i bagged up for one of the good homies of mine


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

more pics 64 wagon !


----------



## maddogg20/20 (Feb 11, 2007)




----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AFFILIATED MONTE_@Nov 15 2008, 01:28 AM~12162630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anyone know what kinda rims these are?


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

Before and after i painted it


----------



## layzeeboi (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@May 27 2009, 08:09 AM~14014213
> *anyone know what kinda rims these are?
> *


irocs


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

thats what i thought thanks


----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

1965 Malibu Wagon.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Its my daily I know it needs paint.


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## TACOBOY (Aug 25, 2006)

Keep them coming! I have a 64, do u need to modify the 3rd seat area to fit the air ride setup ?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Feb 15 2009, 10:46 PM~13014268
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Aug 20 2010, 05:52 PM~18365344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 forget get your bi


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by olivepick_@Feb 11 2009, 10:37 PM~12979651
> *Just the basic Airride kit.
> 
> 
> ...



clean 63


----------



## chopper11 (May 5, 2004)

my bros old wagon....


----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chopper11_@Sep 4 2010, 10:38 PM~18489301
> *my bros old wagon....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chopper11_@Sep 4 2010, 10:38 PM~18489301
> *my bros old wagon....
> 
> 
> ...


 those are sick


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Aug 19 2010, 09:32 PM~18357382
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Trade for an mc with lifts!!

you need to get an mc so you can be in our gang


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

what gang the"broke rollerz"


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Sep 5 2010, 11:12 PM~18495449
> *what gang the"broke rollerz"
> *



Yup..youd be the pres!!!!


----------

